# Going For a Dip, Have Some Questions



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm going for my second dive since being certified and I have a few questions that I need answering. I'm still somewhat inexperienced at diving but we there will be about 3-5 of us so it will be a good way to gain knowledge for us.

1) What are some good public reefs to dive under 70' out of Pensacola? 

2) Any recommendations on rentals? 

3) How are conditions recently? 
(It looked pretty snotty out there, but thats just on the surface).

4) I'm thinking of going in with just a surfer torso top and swimming trunks. Do you recommend more or thicker coverage? I know its still pretty cold down there.

5) Any spearfishing regulations I need to be aware of? I'll probably won't take it down with me, but I'll have a gun in boat just in case.

Thanks in advance guys. This will be a learning experience for us, and they say the only stupid question is one not asked and I don't want to leave anything to question as we won't have a dive instructor/master with us this time.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I would recommend getting much more experienced before you start to spearfish. There is enough to focus on for a beginner without worrying about spearing. As far as the wetsuit, everyone is different as to what temp they are comfortable with". We went today and it is still pretty cold on the bottom. We dove to the east of pensacola pass and had some bottom temps at 70 degrees. The vis today was also some of the worst I have seen in a while. My first dive was before seven in about 70 feet of water. I was getting to the bottom as quick as I could and figured the water would clear up once I got down there. My speargun stuck in the sand and i never saw the bottom. On another dive my buddy extended his arm straight out and he could not see the tip of his speargun. Low vis is also very unnerving for beginner divers. Not trying to discourage you, just give you a heads up.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, do plenty of dives and be comfortable diving before you complicate it with a speargun or a fighting fish. You are probably going to need more of a wetsuit than just a top. Bottom temps in the low 70's will suck the heat out of you and make for a anxious dive. Be warm and comfortable if you plan on doing more than one dive.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah I meant to say that I probably won't take the speargun down with me. I want to get into the sport but like everyone has said, it takes time and experience.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

We measured 68 degrees on the bottom at Green's hole yesterday....I was a bit cool in a single piece 5mm suit. You would probably be pretty cold in your trunks!

The vis is pretty bad right now inshore. get out as far as you can. it was pretty good at the Avocet ( 120' ) ....but was only about 15 feet at Greens.....and dark as hell.
Just be careful, make simple/planned dives....and +1 on waiting to spearfish.....at least until the water clears up a bit! Having 20 gulf dives or more would also be a good idea.
Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## SeabossBill (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.myescambia.com/sites/mye...Reefs/20140520 Public ArtificialReef List.pdf

Look at the reef sites in state waters - 3 barges and multiple other smaller sites just a few miles out and under 70'.

A 3/2 suit would probably be a better choice then just the top. The longer your in the water the colder you will get.

MBT & Dive Pros can both hook you up on your rental package.

Start out with a pole spear after you get several dives in. It will get you in the sport and get your skills going and it is a lot less complicated. Read all regulations frequently as they can change and can be expensive if you don't know them. Be safe and have a good time.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Meeks lib ship early am mon. 2 ft at best vis. Current flying out of West. Not good. Cold on bottom i had 7 mill top and hooded vest was comfortable. So dirty i just came in after that fiasco....


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Make sure you guys all know how to do a controlled free ascent without using an anchor line. If the visibility is really low, they might not be able to get back to the anchor line. Also, if the current is running strong, they would get pulled away from the anchored boat on their ascent and safety stop. If it were me, I would make sure every diver has a safety sausage.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't want to be a downer but with this visibility and ripping current plus your lack of experience I would get an underwater reel and attach it to the anchor line. Then don't go any farther than the reel will let you go. Do your dive and head back to the anchor line for an assisted ascent and safety stop. You are asking for unwanted trouble with your experience level.


----------

